# مطلوب شرح وافى لبرنامج عمل الدواير الاكترونية eagle وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااا



## المهندس كريم (24 يونيو 2007)

مطلوب شرح وافى لبرنامج عمل الدواير الاكترونية eagle وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااا
:63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63: :63:


----------



## مروة 1022 (25 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
هذا شرح البرنامج 
لا تنسانى فى الدعاء:63:


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (25 يونيو 2007)

الله يبارك لك في كل اعمالك


----------



## Maher_Q (17 يوليو 2007)

شكرا كتير والله افدتني افادك الله من علمه وزادك حكمة


----------



## الحارثي مراد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يوفقكم في ما يحبه الله ويرضاه


----------



## hilal_bn (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الشرح الطيب


----------



## محمد يامين (23 أبريل 2008)

*الله يجزيك الخير*



hilal_bn قال:


> شكرا على الشرح الطيب


الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (23 أبريل 2008)

شــكرا أخت مروه


----------



## السـاحر (23 أبريل 2008)

إذا أحتجت شي أخوي أي سؤال احنا جاهزين


----------



## صبرى جمعه (24 أبريل 2008)

ميات الاف من الشكرياغالى تلميذك صبرى جمعه


----------



## اارر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ....


----------



## Ahmed Adel (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## باحث الكترونيات (19 سبتمبر 2008)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## kahtan82 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

م هبة الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا شرح البرنامج
> لا تنسانى فى الدعاء:63:


 بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو القاسم الشابي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## مازن السيد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

وهذاان الملفان من اروع الملفات التى شرحت البرنامج روابطها هنا
الاول
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/09/pcb-design-tutorial-with-eagle.html
الثانى
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/09/eagle-41-for-linux-and-windows.html


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كبيييييييييير وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## رائد غسان (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الصحيح حسب خبرتي العمليه والمتواضعه فال Eagle يتفوق على ال Orcad في تصميم الدوائر المطبوعه فلذا انصح الجميع بتعلمه​


----------



## نانيتو (16 أبريل 2009)

كيف احمل الكتاب اذاااااااااااااااااا سمحتم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 أبريل 2009)

من الرابط الاول تجد أسفل الكتابة رابط آخر هو
http://server.oersted.dtu.dk/personal/mho/eagle/eagle_tut.pdf
اما الرابط الثانى فيؤدى لرابط "مكسور"


----------



## محمدحامدالشيمى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى جازاك اللة خيرا وكل عام انتم واسرة المنتدى بخير


----------



## algol (19 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجعلها في موازين حسناتك وحسنات والديك إنه سميع مجيب الدعاء


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعد الضويحى (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ashrafzm77 (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء

و جعل الله خير أيامك و أيامنا يوم أن نـلـقاه ........

و صلى اللهم على محمد و على اله و صحبه وسلم صلاةً و سلامً لا ينقطعان حتى نـلقا ربنـــا


----------



## mina anwer (11 أغسطس 2010)

gratcia


----------



## saw iv (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## احمدالس (29 أغسطس 2014)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------

